# Evga 4 Way Sli Special



## FortunaGamer (21. November 2009)

Ich bin auf der Seite von EVGA auf ein Special gestoßen. Sie verkaufen dort für 1699.99$ 4 mal die GTX285 für 4 Way SLI und das Classfield 4 Way SLI. Sie werben damit das es 4 Way so viel kostet wie 3 Way. Also bekommt man eine Karte kostenlos dazu. Von diesen Sets gibt es nur 50, wer also zuschlagen will sollte es schnell machen. Die Aktion läuft noch etwa 5 Tage und 12 Stunden.
Quelle: EVGA

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2009)

Haha warte ich kaufs mir kurz 

Mal im ernst:
Das Board ist sehr gut aber wer braucht bitte 4x GTX285? Für das Geld kauf ich mir doch lieber 4x HD5870 - die sind billiger und schneller.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. November 2009)

Das stimmt voll kommen. Die ganzen Weltrekorde werdeb jetzt eh von denn HD5870 Karten gehalten. Das Board kann man schon gut für die Rekorde gebrauchen wegen denn Lans. Das kommt von EVGA ein wenig Spät.

@der8auer
Wolltest du dir nicht das Board kaufen?


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

Vollkommen unötig von EVGA. Das kommt echt einwenig zu spät...


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. November 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Sie verkaufen dort für 1699.99$ 4 mal die GTX285 für 4 Way SLI und das Classfield 4 Way SLI.Gruß,
> Vincent



hmmmm....cool geht das auch über Click&Buy   

Warum wird  QuadSli überhaupt benötigt 

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## Ahab (21. November 2009)

quadsli mit 4 einzelkarten? geht das überhaupt?  da läuft doch immer nur tripple sli?!


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. November 2009)

@ElfenLied77
Das Board und die Karten sind nur zum Benchmarken also mit Dice oder LN². So weit ich weiß ist das Board sogar länger als normale Boards. somit passt es nicht in normale Gehäuse.

@Ahab
Das hat bis her nur EVGA geschaft. Die habe die GTX285 verändert so das man 4 Karten nutzten kann.


----------



## Gamiac (21. November 2009)

Wenn ich sehe was EVGA so Treibt und ich beobachte es als Treuer EVGA Kunde schon Länger sieht das fast schon so aus als sei die ganze Firma ein NVIDIA eigenes Unternehmen !

MfGamiac


----------



## Ahab (21. November 2009)

was sind das denn für teile??? 3(!) stromanschlüsse pro karte?  was soll das denn ey...


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

Zu spät ....ich habe meins mit 7x Pcie ....ASUS..........da das Classified 4Way SLI nicht aufzutreiben war.


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> @der8auer
> Wolltest du dir nicht das Board kaufen?



Will ich immer noch und werde ich auch wenn ich rankomme


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. November 2009)

Ich habe auch mal geguckt das ist in Deutschland niergens zu finden. Warum EVGA nicht ein Par Boards an irgent welche Deutsche Versänder schickt. Die wäre richtig schnell weg.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. November 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal geguckt das ist in Deutschland niergens zu finden. Warum EVGA nicht ein Par Boards an irgent welche Deutsche Versänder schickt. Die wäre richtig schnell weg.



Das glaube ich auch

hier mal der HP Screenshot + Quelle
Quelle: Evga.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

For 4-way SLI, EVGA recommends a chassis with 10 expansion slots and a PSU of 1500w and greater.  

Das ist echt hart 1500 watt.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. November 2009)

Die 1500 Watt brauchst du wenn du denn i7 und die 4 Karten und LN² setzt. Dazu kommt noch das man ein Netzteil braucht das 12 6 Pin Stecker für die Grafikkarten hat.


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

also braucht man mehr als eins


----------



## Schnitzkie (21. November 2009)

Also das ist ja mal durchgeknallt mit den 4 Karten. Aber ich finde auch, dass ist zu viel "schnick schnack" da kommt günstiger mit mehr Leistung weg. 

Das ist echt komisch von EVGA, dass sie was garnicht nach Deutschland liefern. Ich musste mein 780i in Österreich bestellen für 10€ Versand! :S 

Greets Samu


----------



## sinthor4s (21. November 2009)

Die ganze Sache ist ja unglaublich... hat bestimmt auch massig Power...
wo ich grad bei Power bin... gibt es ein Netzteil das dieses System
versorgen kann? also vllt grad so aber allein die Anschlüsse...
2x 8Pin-ATX
12x 6Pin-PCIe
so viele Anschlüsse hat nichtmal ein Enermax Revolution...
da werden aber viele Adapter fällig


----------



## Low (21. November 2009)

Ich gebe doch keine 1700$ Dollar für so ein Mist aus...


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

Low schrieb:


> Ich gebe doch keine 1700$ Dollar für so ein Mist aus...


 
Du sagst es... lieber das geld für ne HD 5970 oder 3 HD 5870 ausgeben oder was nettes fürs eigenheim


----------



## AMD_Killer (21. November 2009)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> 2x 8Pin-ATX
> 12x 6Pin-PCIe
> so viele Anschlüsse hat nichtmal ein Enermax Revolution...
> da werden aber viele Adapter fällig



Das stimmt hab selber eins. 

Also wieviele Millionen soll man da auf dem Konto haben. Das ganze zieht ja seine Watt.


----------



## Biosman (21. November 2009)

Bekommt man da ein Atom Kraftwerk dazu?! oder ne extra Leitung? O_o


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

Ne nur nen hohen strompreis


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

Ein größerer Sicherungsautomat ist auf jeden Fall kein Fehler 

Aber mit sowas surft man ja auch nicht sondern nutzt es nur kurzzeitig zum benchen


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

ja das stimmt aber z.b. Alien Ware baut auch 2 x 1000 Watt Netzteile ein, damit wird auch nicht gebencht sondern gezockt. Aber wer sich schon nen Alien Ware kauft hat auch genug geld um die strom Rechnung zu zahlen


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. November 2009)

LOGIC schrieb:


> also braucht man mehr als eins


Nun ja, eigentlich sollte man sehen das es (zur Not über Adapter) mit einem NT klappt, denn wenn die Karte über die Stromanschlüse meinetwegen 12,05V und über den PCI-E Slot 11,93V bekommt, ist das nicht gerade optimal.


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

@LOGIC
Aber deren Boards haben keine 7 Pcie Slots ....denn sowas braucht man wirklich nur zum benchen 

Kurzum die einzigsten Nutzer dieses Boards sind eigendlich nur bencher.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (21. November 2009)

Quad-SLI braucht kein Mensch, zumal man sich ja zwei 5970er kaufen kann, die dann wohl noch schneller sind und zusammen "nur" 600 Watt schlucken. Der Preis erscheint mir für 4 GTX 285 und ein Board auch nicht gerade billig, selbst wenn es so sein sollte, dass man eine Karte umsonst dazu bekommt.


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

klaar aber manche rechner werden mit 2000 watt Netzteile ausgeliefert und haben 2 GTX 295 oder 3 GTX 285 drinne

Nicht mal zum Benchen würde ich diese packet kaufen..


----------



## phenomgamer² (21. November 2009)

wenn man jetzt mal von den extremen kosten absieht würde mich doch mal interessieren, wie die karten genau gekühlt werden ???

auf dem bild sieht es nämlich so aus als wenn nur die erste graka vernünftig luft kriegt und die anderen drei nur doch durch schmale ritzen luft reinziehen.
dann wundert mich es doch, dass in dem paket keine (schalldichte) gefriertruhe drin ist...

die machen bestimmt nen höllen lärm


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

Ich frag mich lieber wozu das Mobo überhaupt 7 PCI e Slots hat wenn man eh nicht so viele verbinden kann ???


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

Hmm ....ich habe auch eins mit 7  

Das ist eine Workstation ....womit ich benche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und um die Frage auf den Pcie Slots zu beantworten ....single Slot Grakas +Soundkarten etc.


----------



## Hollywood (21. November 2009)

"Braucht" sicher kein Mensch! Aber das Teil ist nur zum benchen gebaut! Was will man sonst damit? Das Ding gehört auf einen Benchtable und in kein Case! Werde das auf jeden Fall kaufen, wenn es dann mal verfügbar ist. Dann hat das mit der Riser auch ein Ende! Mein 3-Way kann dann haben wer will!  

Hollywood


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

kannst beim Benchen trozdem nur 3 x 2slot grakas verwenden^^ das meinte ich mit 7 PCi e slots das bringt es einfach nicht, denn man kann auch keine single slot karten als 7 way SLI verwenden


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2009)

Du kannst aber 4x H4890 oder 5870 usw. nebeneinander draufstecken. Geht bei anderen Boards nicht wegen den dual Slots.


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

LOGIC schrieb:


> kannst beim Benchen trozdem nur 3 x 2slot grakas verwenden^^ das meinte ich mit 7 PCi e slots das bringt es einfach nicht, denn man kann auch keine single slot karten als 7 way SLI verwenden


 

Das Board hat zwei nf 200 Chips und somit kann ich 4 ATIs mit voller Bandbreite nutzen .....es gibt zur Zeit nur zwei Boards die das können ...das EVGA und das das ich nutze ...P6T7 WS Supercomputer


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

und das 2. wäre ??


----------



## Hollywood (21. November 2009)

LOGIC schrieb:


> und das 2. wäre ??



Genau lesen: Das 4-Way Classified oder das P6T7 WS Supercomputer von Asus.


----------



## Xrais (21. November 2009)

LOGIC schrieb:


> und das 2. wäre ??



EVGA und das das ich nutze ...P6T7 WS Supercomputer


----------



## Astra-Coupe (21. November 2009)

Hmm Jungs, hab heute auch die News von EVGA in meinem Posteingang entdeckt aber wenn ich das nicht falsch gelesen habe ist in dem Paket eine Garantie enthalten das man bei erscheinen der neuen Grafikhardware (vmtl von NVidia) die enthaltenen 4 Karten kostengünstig gegen die neuen tauschen kann, was meines erachtens schon eher so einen Preis rechtfertigt da ja sonst keiner freiwillig noch die GTX285er kaufen würde mit Verstand. 

Aber ehrlich bei den Stromanschlüssen für die Karte hab ich auch erstmal blöd geschaut... ^^

Ausserdem warum müssen solche Angebote immer auf die USA und Kanada begrenzt sein, denken die das wir in Europa nicht auch mal Interesse an solchen Special-Offers haben können oder glauben die wir können uns sowas nicht leisten?! ^^

Greetz

Astra


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

*EVGA 4Way SLI* und *ASUS P6T7 WS Supercomputer*


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

LOL ! ganz vergessen


----------



## phenomgamer² (21. November 2009)

ist es denn nicht evga standard, dass man seine alte karte zum aktuellen marktwert gegen eine neue eintauschen kann und nur die differenz bezahlen muss?


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

@ True Monkey

kann das mein ASUS Rampage II Extrem nicht auch ??


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

^^Nein .. bei drei Karten sieht es so bei dir aus -

Rampage Extreme 2
Die drei PCIe 2.0 x16 Slots laufen entweder mit 16/16/1 oder 16/8/8 Lanes.


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

Stimmt ich war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher.... Da steht 16/16/1 das heist wenn ich NUR 2 grakas im SLI / Crossfire laufen lasse würden sie 16/16 laufen ?? (bin zu faul den Karton aus dem schrank 5 meter hinter mir zu holen )


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

Jepp ...bei zwei 16/16


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

sehr gut  Dann überleg ich mir das mit den 2 HD 5970 nochmal


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. November 2009)

AndreYang hat ja jetzt ein ES Board von Asus, dass auch 4 Way CF/Sli kann^^(vermutlich ne neue Revision des R2E)

Ich vermute auch mit USB3.0 und Sta 3.0

Link

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

sieht nicht gerade gesund aus so schräg wie die letzten 3 HD 5870 drinnstecken


----------



## Emericaner (21. November 2009)

Das NT hat ca. fast die 12Anschlüsse für PCI-E oder?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Revolution85+ 1250W


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

ja das sieht schonmal gut aus


----------



## Icemanspirit (22. November 2009)

Also wenn ich das Geld hätte ....
Würde ich es eher behalten und net für so etwas sinnloses ausgeben ....


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. November 2009)

Hier mal die Bilder, wer es noch nicht gesehen hat 
*imTowerhabenwollen*
Quelle: evga.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (22. November 2009)

Die grakas sehen geil aus 

Aber man muß die ja nicht so verwenden. Es gibt genügend leute die einen zweit- oder sogar einen drittrechner haben und können dort eine oder zwei reinhauen^^


----------



## sinthor4s (22. November 2009)

Emericaner schrieb:


> Das NT hat ca. fast die 12Anschlüsse für PCI-E oder?
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Revolution85+ 1250W


 
Naja fast 12 Anschlüsse^^ Das sind leider "nur" 8



Icemanspirit schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das Geld hätte ....
> Würde ich es eher behalten und net für so etwas sinnloses ausgeben ....



Das würden wohl viele hier^^ ich würde das Geld (wenn ich es hätte) in
Kopfhörer und Boxen investieren
(Obwohl mich das Board schon reizen würde)


----------



## fA!nT (22. November 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Haha warte ich kaufs mir kurz
> 
> Mal im ernst:
> Das Board ist sehr gut aber wer braucht bitte 4x GTX285? Für das Geld kauf ich mir doch lieber 4x HD5870 - die sind billiger und schneller.




nehmen wir an du hast 4 freunde oder meinetwegen auch nur 2 die sich n neuen rechner bauen wollen...

dann is das n super angebot zum sparen


----------



## Hademe (22. November 2009)

Is ja wohl lächerlich von EVGA! Was denken die wieviele die verkaufen werden?! Wahrscheinlich net mal die 50! Ich wäre doch absolut dämlich, in Zeiten wie diesen, wenn  ich mir 4 Grafikkarten kaufe, die fast schon zum alten Eisen gehören. Wahrscheinlich reichen 3 5870er um den 4 GTXn gewaltig in den A*sch zu treten. Also was soll der Mist. Und wo kann ich die Leistung von 4 GTXn schon ausspielen, in Crysis?! Ich finde das genauso dämlich wie eine ach so tolle ASUS Mars auf den Markt zu werfen!
Für dass Geld bekommt man nen ganzen Rechner, und der ist dann auch net schlecht!


----------



## Monsterclock (22. November 2009)

Also, meiner Meinung nach ist das eine teure und laute Heizung


----------



## LOGIC (22. November 2009)

das geht bei dem Amis bestimmt weg wie warme semmel  die kaufen alles was es im sonderangebot gibt


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. November 2009)

@LOGIC
Ich denke das würde bei uns auch richtig gut weg gehen. Da würden alle Benchmarken zuschlagen die Geld haben. Ein andere Kann das Board nicht gebrauchen weil das in kein normales Gehäuse passt.


----------



## LOGIC (22. November 2009)

ja aber wers braucht...naja nichts für mich ich bin nicht so der Hardcore Benchmarker..


----------



## ScreamSchrei (23. November 2009)

Mal im ernst.. da wären sogar 2x 295 GTX Billiger als die 4 Karten mit Board. Kommste etwa auf 950€.

Kosten soll es aber umgerechnet 1137€

200€ mehr. Bissl übertrieben..


Was die größe des Mainboards anbelangt und das Netzteil. Der Coolermaster CM-Stacker 01 dürfte genug Platz bieten. Da passen 2 Netzteile rein und hat reichlich Platz für größere MoBos.


----------



## timbola (23. November 2009)

Nicht jeder will mit so einem System zocken oder irgendwelche Berechnungen anstellen. Manche, zugeben sehr wenige, denken zuerst, "Wow damit erreiche ich die neue Bestmarke in HwBot bei Multi GTX285" - 4xGTX285 hat dort glaube ich keiner.   Trotzdem interessiert mich dieses System fast garnicht, nur fast, weil vier GTX285 mit insgesamt 12 Stromsteckern einfach nur geil aussieht!


----------



## LOGIC (23. November 2009)

Damit kann man ja nen high end server errichten :O


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (23. November 2009)

LOGIC schrieb:


> das geht bei dem Amis bestimmt weg wie warme semmel  die kaufen alles was es im sonderangebot gibt



zumal jetzt black-friday ist 

aber zum faltern wärs bestimmt geil
oder als Zimmerheizung >40m² vorasugesetzt


----------



## tm0975 (24. November 2009)

ich kaufe mir jetzt auch keinen 2er-golf mehr, auch wenn ich da 4 zum preis von 3en bekomme. ablter mist, nicht wert drüber zu schreiben. dazu dennoch völlig überteuert!


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (25. November 2009)

Wieso haben die Karten den 3 6Polige anschlüsse dass will mir mal einer erklären.....geht dann mehr strom durch???
Oder ist das deswegen weil die die grenze der Maximalen Stromaufnahme überschritten haben im Furmark?
Wieviel Speicher haben die ich hoffe schon 2GB...

4 einzelne Chips gehen schon per SLI nur will es Lizensiert sein!!

geht ja mit 6 Karten im Profi segment auch...


----------



## Philipus II (25. November 2009)

Ohne Wasserkühlung wohl unerträglich und trotzdem knallheiss.


----------



## Jan565 (25. November 2009)

Ich frage mich welche CPU die packen soll. Nen Ocktacore Nativ @ 5GHz? Ich glaube kaum das man es schaffen kann in der heutigen Zeit aus den Karten alles raus zu holen. Aja und das NT = AKW oder wie? Ich glaube da reicht nen 1,5kW NT gerade so aus oder?


----------

